# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  اخبار وعناوين الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم الثلاثاء21/7/2015

## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

* 


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مجلس المريخ يصدر بيانا بخصوص احداث الجزائر وصحيفة قوون 




كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

اصدر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بيانا اكد فيه رفضة الاستهداف الذى ظل يتعرض له فريق المريخ ومنسوبيه من صحيفة قوون طوال الفترة الماضية ... بصورة تدعو للأسف وفيها خروج عن الأخلاق الرياضية والقيم الصحفية والالتزام الوطني..ليس في هذه الفترة وحسب إنما منذ فوز المريخ ببطولة سيكافا العام الماضية ومحاولاتها الرخيصة لتبخيس الإنجاز المريخي غير المسبوق وهو إنجاز وطني يجب أن يجد الإحترام ..وقد وصلت قمة ترصدها للمربخ في هذه الأيام والفريق يخوض باسم الوطن تنافسا مهما وذلك عبر أخبار مغلوطة ومفبركة تنضح حقدا ..وتصاغ بمداد الخيانة الوطنية أن جاز التعبير.
مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ يتاسف لوجود أسماء بمجلس ادارة الصحيفة كنا نعتقد أنها رموز وطنية تعرف قيمة الوطن وتمثيله في كل المحافل ولكن يبدو أن ترصد المربخ ووضع المتاريس أمامه بكل الطرق القذرة أكبر عندهم من الهم الوطني.
وطالما أن الصحيفة أبدت انزعاجها من وجود مندوبها بمعسكر المربخ فعليها سحبه وإعادته فورا للسودان فهذا أكرم لها بدلا من وجوده غير المستحب هناك.
صحيفة قوون التي صارت صحيفة منبوذة من قبل الناديين الكبيرين بالسودان المريخ والهلال وبات طرد مندوبيها من معسكرات الفريقين أمرا ثابتا لا تستحق احترام جمهورنا الذي ابدى مواقف غاضبة لا نأمن عاقبتها خاصة وإن استفزازها للمربخ وصل قمته في وقت كان يجب ان تتحلى فيه ببعض المسؤولية كما تفعل بعض الصحف المحترمة ولها ذات التصنيف كمنابر إعلامية هلالية
أخيرا ..نحن في مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ..ننادي الجهات المسؤولة بالمجلس القومي للصحافة والمطبوعات واتحاد الصحفيين وكل الجهات التي يقوم عليها حماية الواجب الوطني الاضطلاع بدورها حتى لا يحدث احتقان يقود إلى ما لا يحمد عقباه.
في الختام نؤكد لجماهير المريخ الوفية ان معسكر الفريق يمضي بشكل جيد ومريح ولاعبو الفريق لن تنال منهم غوائل خرقاء واقاويل فاسدة والنصر للمريخ بحول الله تعالى.
والله المستعان
متوكل أحمد علي
بأمر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*المريخ يشتري طائرة من الخطوط القطرية 




اليوم 10:13 PMكفرووتر / الخرطوم / دخل جمال الدين محمد عبدالله الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السوداني في مفاوضات رسمية مع الخطوط القطرية الاميرية لشراء طائرة خاصة لفريق المريخ السودانى وتعتبر الصفقة خطوة استثمارية كبرى وجديدة على المجال الرياضي في الساحة العربية والإفريقية حيث تعمل إدارة المريخ في دراسة صيغة العرض النهائي للعقود الخاصة بالصفقة حيث سيتم تمليك الطائرة كليا لنادي المريخ السودانى مع شعار المريخ وفي نفس اللحظة تقوم الطائرة بالعمل الاستثماري ضمن طاقم الطائرات للخطوط الأميرية من ما يعود بدخل ثابت ومهول لنادي المريخ والجدير بالزكر أن جمال الوالي قام بشراء طائرته الخاصة من نفس الخطوط الأميرية القطرية قبل أربعة سنوات وهي الطائرة الخاصة به التي يستخدمها في حله وترحاله ومتابعة أعماله الخاصة وذلك لانعاش خزانة النادي وايجاد مدخلا لفريق الكرة مستقبلا على طريقة الاندية العالمية


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*انفراج ازمة قوون ومهاجم المريخ 




كفرووتر / الخرطوم / انفرجت قبل قليل ازمة قوون ممثلة في موفدها الزميل عصام طمل ومهاجم المريخ بكري المدينة بعد تدخل كبار الرياضيين بجانب رئيس بعثة المريخ حاتم عبد الغفار وذلك بحضور نجوم المريخ على رأسهم علاء الدين يوسف وامير كمال 


*

----------


## kampbell

*حبيبنا فاروق كل عام و انت و جميع الصفوه  و الامة الاسلاميه بخير و صحه و عافيه و امن و امان 
ان شاء الله النصر حليفنا 
بالمناسبه اليوم الثلاثاء  شكلها الرجفه بدات بدري  يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*وفاق سطيف يرسل تذاكر حكام لقاء المريخ

ارسل وفاق سطيف تذاكر الطيران لطاقم التحكيم الجنوب افريقي الذي سيدير مباراة الفريق امام المريخ في الخامس والعشرين من هذا الشهر المكون من دانيال بنيت ومواطنه دينيكال والايفواري سانغيفولو وسانكو بيافينو والمراقب الليبي محمد ابراهيم ومراقب الحكام المصري احمد عودة.
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					

حبيبنا فاروق كل عام و انت و جميع الصفوه  و الامة الاسلاميه بخير و صحه و عافيه و امن و امان 
ان شاء الله النصر حليفنا 
بالمناسبه اليوم الثلاثاء  شكلها الرجفه بدات بدري  يا صفوه



وانت بالف خير ربنا يحقق امانيك والله الرجفة بدات من عين الحكم الجنوب افريقي بينت
نرجو من الاشراف تعديل العنوان
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*حاتم عبدالغفار يشيد بمعسكر الجزائر

سجل السيد حاتم عبد الغفار رئيس بعثة المريخ الى الجزائر إشادة كبرى بالمعسكر الجزائري للفرقة الحمراء بمنطقة عين مليلة وقال إن المعسكر وفر للمريخ إقامة هادئة ومريحة فأدى الفريق تدريباته بتركيز كبير وبعيداً عن أي ضغوط، الأمر الذي أسهم في الوصول بالفرقة الحمراء الى مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية، وقال حاتم إنه وعلى الصعيد الشخصي أن يعسكر المريخ مجدداً في هذه المنطقة استعداداً لمواجهة مولودية العلمة والاستفادة من بروتكول التعاون مع نادي عين مليلة مبيناً أن المريخ وجد أجواء أكثر من رائعة في هذه المدينة أول أيام العيد، وشكر كل الذين حرصوا على تهنئة المريخ بالعيد ووعد بأن يهديهم المريخ الفوز على وفاق سطيف، وقال إنه واثق من أن الفوز على سطيف سيسعد غالبية أهالي عين مليلة لأنهم يحبون المريخ أكثر من الوفاق
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اهتمام مريخي غير مسبوق بمباراة سطيف

علمت (الصدى) أن هناك اهتمام لا مثيل له من قبل نادي المريخ بمباراة وفاق سطيف باعتبارها مباراة مصيرية وتحدد بدرجة كبيرة إذا ما كان المريخ سيمضي قدماً في مشواره في دوري الأبطال أم لا، ويتوقع أن يلحق بالبعثة عدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة على أن يسبقهم الى هناك العقيد صديق علي صالح وربما متوكل أحمد علي، وكان عدد من لاعبي المريخ طلبوا من السيد جمال الوالي رئيس النادي بضرورة أن يكون معهم في مباراة وفاق سطيف لرفع الروح المعنوية للاعبين ودفعهم لتحقيق الفوز على سطيف.
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الزعيم يغادر إلي العلمه عصر الخميس

قررت البعثه الإداريه بنادي المريخ أن تتوجه البعثه الحمراء إلي مدينه العلمه في الساعه السادسه الخميس المقبل بتوقيت السودان الرابعه بتوقيت الجزائر حيث يتدرب المريخ في العاشره من صباح نفس اليوم علي ملعب عين مليله وأكملت البعثه الإداريه الحجز للمريخ في مدينه العلمه في فندق فخم من فئه الخمسه نجوم علي أن يتدرب المريخ بملعب المباراه في التاسعه من مساء الجمعه وفضل المريخ الإقامه في مدينه العلمه علي الإقامه في سطيف حتي يبعد اللاعبين عن الأجواء غير الجيده التي قد تواجه البعثه هناك جراء الشحن الإعلامي.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*كل عام وأنتم بخير 

وربنا يحقق الأمانى إن شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الخرطوم يسحق تليكيوم الجيبوتي في بطولة سيكافا بخمسة أهداف

بدأ فريق الخرطوم ، ممثل السودان الثاني ببطولة كأس كاغامي لأندية سيكافا لكرة القدم “شرق ووسط أفريقيا” ، بشكل قوي بتحقيقه فوز ساحق على تيليكوم بطل جيبوتي بخماسية نظيفة في المباراة التي جرت ، اليوم الاثنين ، بالملعب الوطني بالعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام ضمن مباريات المجموعة الأولى.
تقدم صلاح الأمير قائد الخرطوم بهدفين مقابل فريقه من ضربتي جزاء في الدقيقتين 22 و27 لعب فيهما الكاميروني إسماعيلا بابا دوراً كبيراً , وواصل اللاعب تألقه وأضاف الهدف الثالث مستفيداً من ركلة في الدقيقة 67 قبل أن يضيف البديل وجدي الهدف الرابع في الدقيقة 81, ليختتم البديل الآخر مروان الأهداف بالخامس في الدقيقة 88

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

كل عام وأنتم بخير 

وربنا يحقق الأمانى إن شاءالله



وانت بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*(صحيفة الزعيم)
 ؛●○●○●○●○●○●ممدوح○●○●○●○●○●○●○
 المريخ يدين الاستهداف .. غارزيتو : معسكرنا ناجح ولا يستطيع كائن افشاله 
 موفد صحيفة (قوون) يتجاوز ضغوط الخرطوم الخرطوم ويعتزر للاعب والبعثة تقبل  اعتزاره والاحمر يواصل التحضيرات المكثفة .. حماس كبير وسط النجوم وشيبون  الاول في الكوبر تست 
 عثمان ادروب نواجه استهداف اعلامي ولا خلافات بالمعسكر الاعدادي ودالياس كل الامنيات بفوز الاحمر بالبطولة  ؛●○●○●○●○●○●ممدوح○●○●○●○●○●○●○
                     (صحيفة الزاوية )
 ؛●○●○●○●○●○●ممدوح○●○●○●○●○●○●○
 مجلس المريخ يهاجم الصحيفة عبر بيان ساخن .. ويلتقي مسؤولين كبار بالدولة مندوب (قوون) بكي بالدموع وطلب الصفح من الجميع 
 غارزيتو لاتهتموا بما يكتب في الصحف التي تسعي لضرب استقرار المريخ 
 الفرنسي يؤكد نجاح المعسكر ويتخوف من (بينت) ويوضح اسباب التركيز علي  اللياقة الفرقة الحمراء تغادر الي سطيف يوم المباراة
 ؛●○●○●○●○●○●ممدوح○●○●○●○●○●○●○
                    (صحـيفة الصـدى)
 ؛●○●○●○●○●○●ممدوح○●○●○●○●○●○●○
  غارزيتو يرفض أداء مران بسطيف ويكشف الأسباب .
  موفد صحيفة قوون يقتحم معسكر المريخ ويعتذر لبكري المدينة .
  جمال سالم يرد على الشائعات بتألـق لافت في التدريبات .. وإصابة معاوية فداسي .
  غارزيتو يخضع اللاعبين لتدريبات لياقة عنيفة .. مجلس المريخ يهاجم قوون بعنف .
  الكوماندوز يقطع إتصالات ﭼيبوتي ويكسب بخماسية .
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*يا فاروقنا سلام وحبابكم عشره من غير كشره .. كل سنة وانت بخير وفى صحه وعافيه وفى بحبوبه .. ما شاء الله تب ما قصرت وعمل مقدر وبالتوفيق لزعيم دنيانا وتحقيق الإنتصارات الباهره
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*قناة الجزيرة تعرض تقرير عن معسكر الزعيم في عين مليلة











*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*تعديل ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ الجزائري

ﺑﺄﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻗﻠﺔ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ أﺟﺮﺕ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻼً ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺍً ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺼﻒ ﺑﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ بدلا ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﻟﻴﻼً ﻭﺗﺄﻛﺪ ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﻃﺎﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ يوم اﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺑﻲ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺩﺍﻧﻴﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﻪ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻴﻦ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ساحل ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺝ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺳﺎﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺝ ﺃﻳﻀﺎ، ﺃﻣﺎ اﻟﻤﺮﺍﻗﺐ ﻓﻬﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻴﺒﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻨﺴﻖ ﻣﺼﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺴﻴﺔ ﻭﺳﻴﻨﻌﻘﺪ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﻭﺷﺮﻋﺖ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻨﻔﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ للمباراة ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺒﻮﻗﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻭﺻﻔﺘﻬﺎ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻴﺮ ﻭﺃﻋﻠﻨﺖ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﺘﺬﺍﻛﺮ في وﻗﺖ ﻣﺒﻜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺘﻤﻜﻦ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ اﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺬﺍﻛﺮ ﺑﺴﻬﻮﻟﺔ ﻭﺗﺸﺠﻴﻊ الفرﻳﻖ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺒﻮﻗﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺒﺔ اﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮﻩ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*غارزيتو : نحن اقوى مِن مَن يحاول استهدافنا::


   استهجن المدير الفني للنادي الاخبار الكاذبه و المغرضة التي تنتشر عن  معسكر المريخ هذه الايام و قال ، من يستهدفون تعطيلنا بهذه الاكاذيب عليهم  ان يعلموا اننا اقوى من ذلك بكثير.


*

----------


## عز الدين

*تدريبات لياقة عنيفة للنجوم :

   اخضع المدير الفني للمريخ امس لاعبي الفريق لتدريبات لياقة عنيفة استمر  لمدة ساعة و نصف نفذها اللاعبون بحماس شديد بعد ان شرح لهم الفرنسي دواعي  التمارين القوية حيث طالبهم بضرورة تحمل التدريبات لتعينهم على اللعب بحماس  و القتال بشراسة من اجل اصابة الهدف، وقال غارزيتو للاعبيه اراهن عليكم  لانكم رجال شجعان وواثق من انكم ستكونون فى الموعد امام اسطيف. 
👈 الصورة المرفقة لتدريبات معسكر تونس


*

----------


## عز الدين

*حاتم عبدالغفار يشيد بمعسكر الجزائر :

   سجل السيد حاتم عبد الغفار رئيس بعثة المريخ الى الجزائر إشادة كبرى  بالمعسكر الحالي للفرقة الحمراء بمنطقة عين مليلة وقال إن المعسكر وفر  للمريخ إقامة هادئة ومريحة فأدى الفريق تدريباته بتركيز كبير وبعيداً عن أي  ضغوط، الأمر الذي أسهم في الوصول بالفرقة الحمراء الى مرحلة متقدمة من  الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية، وقال حاتم إنه وعلى الصعيد الشخصي أن يعسكر  المريخ مجدداً في هذه المنطقة استعداداً لمواجهة مولودية العلمة والاستفادة  من بروتكول التعاون مع نادي عين مليلة مبيناً أن المريخ وجد أجواء أكثر من  رائعة في هذه المدينة أول أيام العيد، وشكر كل الذين حرصوا على تهنئة  المريخ بالعيد ووعد بأن يهديهم المريخ الفوز على وفاق سطيف باذن الله.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء فاروق وعزالدين على الروائع
وكل عام وانتم بالف خير 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


المريخ يدين الاستهداف .. غارزيتو : معسكرنا ناجح ولا يستطيع كائن افشاله
موفد صحيفة (قوون) يتجاوز ضغوط الخرطوم ويعتذر للاعب والبعثة تقبل اعتذاره
الاحمر يواصل التحضيرات المكثفة ..حماس كبير وسط النجوم وشيبون الاول في الكوبرتست
المريخ يواصل تحضيراته المكثفة وسط حماس كبير بين اللاعبين
شيبون الاول في الكوبر تيست
غارزيتو : معسكرنا ناجح وكائن من كان لن يستطيع افشاله
مجلس المريخ يصدر بيانا يدين فيه استهداف قوون
اعتذر للاعب والبعثة .. موفد قوون يفتح بلاغ في المدينة صباحا ويعتذر له مساء
بعين مليلة وتحت اشراف الفرنسي غارزيتو ومحسن سيد .. المريخ يتدرب وسط تنافس قوي بين اللاعبين وشيبون الاول في الكوبرتست
الفرنسي يغيب واصابة طفيفة لايمن سعيد وبي ان سبورتس تحاور الثلاثي
هنا الامة المريخية بعيد الفطر المبارك .. عثمان ادروب نواجه استهداف اعلامي ولا خلافات بالمعسكر الاعدادي .. مجلس الادارة على اتصال دائم بالبعثة الادارية ونتلقى من الجزائر تقارير يومية .. مايحدث كذبة وتلفيق قادرون على صده ونعلم حقيقة مقاصده واغراضه .. شرعنا في التفاوض مع اسماء اجنبية لقيادة المراحل السنية .. مفاوضات المصري حقيقة وفتحنا خط الاتصال بخبير الماني ننتظر موافقته
ودالياس : كل الامنيات بفوز الاحمر بالبطولة الافريقية
المريخ ينتظر موافقة MTN وزين لعقد مؤتمر 2870


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


غارزيتو يرفض أداء أي مران بسطيف ويكشف الأسباب
موفد صحيفة قوون يقتحم معسكر المريخ ويعتذر لبكري المدينة
جمال سالم يرد على الشائعات بتألق لافت في التدريبات .. وإصابة معاوية فداسي
الفرنسي غارزيتو : لن نؤدي اي مران على ملعب المباراة بسطيف .. وتشكيلتي النهائية لم تظهر بعد
غارزيتو يخضع اللاعبين لتدريبات لياقة عنيفة
مجلس المريخ يهاجم قوون بعنف
طمل يزور معسكر المريخ ويعتذر للبعثة ولبكري المدينة
الكوماندوز يقطع اتصالات جيبوتي ويكسب بخماسية
النمور تصارع اكاديمية بورندي في سيكافا اليوم
في اخر تجاربه الودية .. الهلال يودع خمسة اهداف في شباك رديفه واصابة فداسي



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صـحيفة الزاوية


مجلس المريخ يهاجم الصحيفة عبر بيان ساخن .. و يلتقي مسؤولين بالدولة 
مندوب ( قوون ) بكي بالدموع و طلب الصفح من الجميع 
غارزيتو : لا تهتموا بما يكتب في الصحف التي تسعي لضرب استقرار المريخ 
الفرنسي يؤكد نجاح المعسكر .. يتخوف من بينت .. و يوضح اسباب التركيز علي اللياقة 
الفرقة الحمراء تغادر الي سطيف يوم المباراة  .. والوطني يقطع الاتصالات بخماسية
فند ادعاءات وجود مشاكل في المعسكر .. غارزيتو : معسكر الجزائر نجح كليا .. واتخوف من بينيت
طاقم تحكيم مباراة المريخ يصل سطيف على دفعتين
المريخ يختار الهدوء والتركيز قبل التوجه لسطيف
المريخ يتدرب يوميا صباحا ومساء
من اجل اربع نقاط من المريخ .. 5 الاف دولار حافز للاعبي وفاق سطيف
بخصوص استهداف صحيفة قوون .. مجلس المريخ يلتقي مسؤولين كبار بالدولة ومجلس الصحافة
بكى بالدموع وطلب الصفح من الجميع .. موفد قوون يقتحم معسكر المريخ ويعتذر لكل اعضاء البعثة
في بداية مشواره ببطةلة سيكافا امس .. الخرطوم الوطني يمطر شباك الاتصالات الجيبوتي بخماسية
يتدرب اليوم بعيدا عن اللاعبين .. الهلال يقسو على رديفه ويهزمه بخماسية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• اعتذاره ارجاء الخطوة اï»»ولى من نوعها فى التاريخ بتقديم شكوى من الصحيفه ضده للكاف !!
• المريخ يعتذر .. السفير يتدخل و"قوون" توقف إجراءات القبض على بكرى المدينة بالجزائر !
• قالوا انها ليست جديده على اللاعب : استنكار سودانى جزائرى لحادثة اعتداء المدينة على موفد (قوون)
• الهلال يسقط رديفه بخماسيه ويستبعد كيبي من قائمته المغادرة لتطوان واندرزينهو يحرز احلى اقوان
• "قوون" تتحصل على تفاصيل اقامة الهلال بالمغرب وموفد النادى يصل الرباط ظهر امس
• كاريكا يعود بثنائية .. نزار يختتم المهرجان .. والكاردينال يجتمع بالجهاز الفنى وينفرد بالثلاثي
• انصاره تلقو الخبر بفرحه عارمة : ماريو بالوتيلي يوقع لمازيمبي وكاتومبي يبدا خطوات تحويل النادى الى مؤسسة عالمية

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• "الجوهرة" تتحصل على صورة اï»»شعة .. والطبيب التونسي يؤكد إلتئام الكاحل ونهاية المعناناه
• "ميدو" الهلال يستكمل مشوار دوري ابطال افريقيا
• الكاردينال لـ"الجوهرة" : اï»»زرق مطمئن والرديف امل المستقبل
• عماد الطيب : جمهورنا اغلى من العقوبات والدوï»»رات .. والجنرال يكمل ترتيبات البعثة الزرقاء
• التطواني يستنجد بمدافع الدوري البرتغاي .. بعثة المريخ الى اسطيف بالخميس .. والخرطوم يكتسح اتصاï»»ت جيبوتي
• الهلال يجتاز تحربة الرديف بالخمسة .. ويضيف دكتور الشاذلي لجهاز الكرة

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• هدفان لكاريكا وهدف لموسى واندريا ونزار
• الهلال يطمئن الجماهير بخمسة اقوان قبل ملاقاة التطواني
• اندرزينهو يحرز اروع اï»»هداف وسط تصفيق الجماهير
• الكوكي : املك ï»»عبين اتحدى بهم اى فريق يواجهني
• تهديدات لمدرب التطواني المغربي قبل ملاقاة الهلال بالاحد
-اصابة فداسى تلخبط حسابات الكوكي .. بوى يعود بقوه ويحرز هدف الرديف
• عماد الطيب طموحنا لقب دورى اï»»بطال .. والكاردينال يخاطب اللاعبين
• تعديل جديد لمباراه الهلال امام هلال كادقلي .. والجزائري مهدي شارف يدير لقاء الاحد
• الكوماندوز يقطع اتصاï»»ت جيبوتى بخماسية بيضاء في بطولة كأس سيكافا

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـمـــشـــــاهـــــــد :

• قبل مغادرة الهلال إلى المغرب لاداء الجولة الثالثة
• وليد طاشين : هجوم الهلال ضعيف .. والمغرب التطواني يحذر الصحفيين
• مسئؤول بالاتحاد العام : مجدي شمس الدين لا علاقة له بتعيين حكام الكاف
• الخرطوم الوطني يسحق تليكيوم الجيبوتي بخماسية .. واهلي شندي امام تحدي البورندي
• غارزيتو يشيد بتجربة الخروب .. والكوكي يصل الخرطوم فجراً

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـــمــــوســــــــــم : :

• الهلال ينذر تاتطواني بخماسية كاريكا .. ونزار .. وفيصل موسى واندرزينهو
• بيان من مجلس المريخ يناشد ويحذر .. الوالي يواصل اتصالاته بالبعثة ويطالب بالجدية
• الخرطوم يسحق الجيبوتي بخماسية .. واهلي شندي في لقاء تعويض بـ"سيكافا"
• الهلال يفرغ من تأشيرات الدخول للمغرب لمواجهة التطواني بالاحد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :

• الهلال يحصل علي جميع اشرطة مباريات التطواني المغربي
• وفد الهلال يصل المغرب والبعثة تحل بفندق شمس
• الأمين العام للهلال : طموحنا لقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا
• خماسي الهلال "سيدي بيه وبوي والشعلة ومعتصم ومحمود" يغيب عن رحلة المغرب
• الخرطوم الوطني يدشن مشاركته في سيكافا بإكتساح الاتصالات الجيبوتي بخماسية نظيفة
• المغرب التطواني يشارك في دورة ودية باسبانيا
• الامل عطبرة يصل الخرطوم لمواجهة الاهلي غداً
• النيل شندي يكثف من تحضيراته ويدخل معسكرا مقفولا بالمهندسين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يصدر بيان ويناشد



اصدر مجلس ادارة نادي الميخ بيانا امس بتوقيع سكرتيره بالانابة متوكل احمد علي يناشد فيه المجلس القومي للصحافة والمطبوعات واتحاد الصحافيين بالتدخل لحماية فريقه الذي يلعب خارج السودان من المعلومات الضارة والترصد مشيرا لوجود ما اسماه البيان حملة منظمة ضد الفريق وهو يلعب في بطولة الاندية الافريقية ابطال الدوري.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اهلي شندي يواجه اكاديمية بورندي في سيكافا



يؤدي اهلي شندي مباراته الثانية في بطولة سيكافا عند الثانية من ظهر اليوم امام اكاديمية بورندي ضمن مواجهات المجموعة الثانية في لقاء ناري من خلال النتائج التي حققها الطرفين في الجولة الاولي حيث خسر الاهلي امام الجيش الرواندي بهدف دون مقابل بينما تعادل الاكاديمية في بداية مشواره امام هيقانا الصومالي بدون اهداف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الخرطوم الوطني يدشن مشاركته في سيكافا بإكتساح الاتصالات الجيبوتي بخماسية نظيفة

  

حقق الخرطوم الوطني فوزا كاسحا علي الاتصالات الجيبوتي بخماسية ظهر اليوم في اولي مباريات الفريق في بطولة سيكافا المقام حاليا بتنزانيا وقدم لاعبو الخرطوم عرضا قويا طيلة فترات اللقاء وشهد تألق جماعي للاعبين.. إنتهي الشوط الاول بتقدم الخرطوم بهدف احرزه قائد الفريق صلاح الامير من ركلة جزاء واضاف صلاح الهدف الثاني في بداية الشوط الثانية ايضا من ركلة جزاء واحرز الكاميروني اسماعيل بابا الهدف الثالث واضاف وجدي عوض ومراون صالح الهدفين الرابع والخامس.. بهذه النتيجة يضع الخرطوم الوطني اول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: غارزيتو : حتى الآن لم احسم امر التشكيلة:: 

  اكد مدرب الفريق انوكل ما يقال عن تشكيلة الفريق فى مباراة السبت لا يعدو  كونه اجتهادات فقط لانه لم يحسم امرها بعد و قال : مباراة الخروب الاخيرة  ليست مقياس لتحديد مشاركة كوفي و شيبون منذ البداية ام لا و انه مازال  امامه خمسة ايام حتى موعد المباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مران عنيف للمريخ والفرنسي يصحح اخطاء الخروب



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اجرى فريق الكرة بالمريخ يوم امس مرانا قويا وعنيفا صحح من خلاله المدير الفني للاحمر الاخطاء التي صاحبت مباراة الفريق ضد جمعية الخروب بجانب تركيزه على الشقين البدني والفني للوصول باللاعبين لاعلى معدل منها حتى يخرج الفريق بنتيجة ايجابية من مواجهة وفاق سطيف يوم الخامس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري .

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*صحيفة قوووووووووون،،،
الا لعنة الله على الكاذبين،،،
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*و ما زالت سخيفة قون مصرة على الشتل
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*—„ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• اعتذاره ارجاء الخطوة اï»»ولى من نوعها فى التاريخ بتقديم شكوى من الصحيفه ضده للكاف !!
• المريخ يعتذر .. السفير يتدخل و"قوون" توقف إجراءات القبض على بكرى المدينة بالجزائر !
• قالوا انها ليست جديده على اللاعب : استنكار سودانى جزائرى لحادثة اعتداء المدينة على موفد (قوون)
• الهلال يسقط رديفه بخماسيه ويستبعد كيبي من قائمته المغادرة لتطوان واندرزينهو يحرز احلى اقوان
• "قوون" تتحصل على تفاصيل اقامة الهلال بالمغرب وموفد النادى يصل الرباط ظهر امس
• كاريكا يعود بثنائية .. نزار يختتم المهرجان .. والكاردينال يجتمع بالجهاز الفنى وينفرد بالثلاثي
• انصاره تلقو الخبر بفرحه عارمة : ماريو بالوتيلي يوقع لمازيمبي وكاتومبي يبدا خطوات تحويل النادى الى مؤسسة عالمية

[[ ديل ناس مسيلم الكذاب والمنافق .. هؤلاء المنافقين الذين يعيشون داخل الحفر والبالوعات ويكتبون بمياه الصرف الصحى .. ويبصقون فى اناء الأخرين .. ويقتات على موائد الكذب والنفاق .. رئيس تحريرها مطرود من قناة الشروق .. يدعى الطاؤسيه والخيلاء .. هؤلاء الفاقد التربوى لايهزون شعره من الزعيم لأنهم فاقدى المحتوى تعشعش فى رؤسهم البلاده وفهم بلهاء [ دخلنا عشره وخرجنا تسعه ] ملعون ابوك بلد توجد فيها هذه الصحيفة الزبالة والقمامه

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*فاروق ..عزالدين  ..كسلاوي ..نجـــــــــوم تشع في المنبر ..شكرا جزيلا لكم  والله جهودكم مقدرة من كل الصفوة ..حبائبنا  أنتو ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بيان هام من لجنه التعبئه المريخيه
قال تعالى:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(قل اعوذ برب الفلق. من شر ما خلق . .ومن شر غاسق إذا وغب . من شر النفاسات في العقد. من شر حاسد اذا حسد.)
صدق الله العظيم
قال تعالى :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ياايها الذين امنوا ان جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا ان تصيبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين .)
صدق الله العظيم
باسم جماهير المريخ على امتداد الوطن وخارجه وهي تقبض على جمر الصبر وقد سئمت الاذي والغل وملاحفة اهل السؤ للكيان والتربص به حقدا وكراهية وحسدا.
نخاطب اليوم كل الجهات المختصة :
1. الاجهزة الامنية بكل اختصاصاتها ومسمياتها.
2. مجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات .
حيث نؤكد للجميع اننا ظللنا نراقب بكل حذر وترقب واسف الحملة المنظمة الشرسة التي ظل يتعرض لها المريخ العظيم من كل اعلام الضلال الازرق واخيرا قد سلكت صحيفة قون خط العداء والمكر والحقد والكذب ومارست كل نوايا السؤ بصورة لاتمت للعرف المهني ولا للاخلاق السودانية الفاضلة باية صلة ومارست التشويه السافر لاستقرار المريخ المرابط
في معسكره يحمل لواء الدفاع عن الوطن حيث مارس موفد الصحيفة المدعو/ عصام طمل كل نوايا السؤ لنسف استقرار المعسكر وتضليل جماهيره باخبار كاذبة وملفقة قام بارسالها لصحيفته التي اشتركت معه في جريمة الكذب الضار الذي سبب زعزعة لجماهير المريخ
التي تثق كل الثقة في فريقها العظيم وهو ينافس بشرف باسم الوطن وهو قاب قوسين او ادنى من تحقيق انجاز تاريخي للوطن وهو اهل والمرشح الاول للبطولة وهذا مابث الخوف والرعب في قلوب المرضى والحاقدون المنتظرون عقودا من السنين على رصيف الصفر الازلي فبثوا كل سمومهم ومارسوا كل افعال الكراهية من اجل ايقاف مسيرة المريخ الظافرة باذن الله .
وبانت عورات السؤ في ما ارسله موفد الصحيفة الذي باع ضميره بثمن بخس ونشرته الصحيفة بلا وازع ضمير تحريا للكذب في افضل شهور الله مكانة وحرمة.
وغاصوا في مستنقع اثن كذبا وافكا وغلا.
ونحن اذ نخاطبكم نؤكد لكم ان النار من مستصغر الشرر وان الكيل القبيح قد فاض وان الحقد قد تعدى حدوده وان السلاح الذي حورب به المريخ سلاح مشبوه وان اليد الاثمة المرتشية وكل الذين تلطخوا بالعار والكذب لن يكونوا في مأمن من غضب جماهير المريخ المتحفزة لغسل الظلم بكل الطرق وجماهيرنا اذ تناشد كل الجهات المختصة ان تتطلع بواجبها الامني والقانوني حماية للاستقرار والحقوق عامة وجماهير تؤكد انها قادرة على حماية مكتسبات الكيان وايقاف هذا العبث ونناشد الادارة القانونية بنادي المريخ فتح بلاغات
في مواجهة الصحيفة وموفدها بالكذب وماتبعه
من اضرار .
وعلى جماهير المريخ المتحفزة لانجاز تاريخي هي اهل له ان تلتف حول الكيان وتضرب بيد من حديد كل بؤر الفساد والافك والضلال في اي زمان ومكان .
ولا نامت اعين الجبناء
عشت يامريخ عشت
كيانا للقيم والاخلاق
والمجد للمريخ عاليا خفاق
 لجنه التعبئه المريخيه ... درع المريخ الواقي وسيفه البتار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شيبون يعوض المعلم امام وفاق سطيف

تسبب المستوى المميز الذي قدمه شرف الدين شيبون في مباراة اتحاد العاصمة وظهوره المدوي في التدريبات الماضية في اقتحامه للتشكيلة التي ستخوض مباراة وفاق سطيف ، وكان النجم الصاعد قد لفت الأنظار بشدة حتى قبل مغادرة المريخ للجزائر ونال إشادات كبيرة من مدربه الذي يبدو مقتنعا بإمكاناته وسيحتل مكانه في التشكيلة ليعوض عمر بخيت.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكي بالدموع وطلب الصفح من الجميع موفد (قوون) يقتحم معسكر الزعيم .. ويعتذر لكل أعضاء البعثة 



تطورت الأحداث بشكل مفاجئ في ساعه متأخره من مساء أمس بمعسكر المريخ.. حيث زار موفد (قوون) الزميل عصام طمل مقر إقامه بعثه الأحمر واعتذر لأعضاء البعثه عما بدر منه طوال الأيام الماضيه.. وطلب طي تلك الصفحه وفتح صفحه جديده.. واشترطت إداره بعثه المريخ علي موفد (قوون) الاعتذار لكل أعضاء البعثه.. حيث وافق الزميل طمل علي ذلك ، واعتذر لأعضاء الجهازين الفني والإداري واللاعبين وبقيه أعضاء الوفد الإعلامي .
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلموا الاحباء فاروق وعزالدين على الروائع
وكل عام وانتم بالف خير 




وانت بالف خير ربنا يحقق امانيك
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*شكرا يا زعيم
                        	*

----------

